# Nobz on Bikes



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

/discuss

I'm debating whether or not to throw a unit of 6 /w painboy into my 1750 list to hit armour, TEQ's, etc. However, I wonder if I could achieve the same result with normal warbikes and still have additional points left over for other units.

Comments?

What's your experience with them?


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

Nob bikers will be far more expensive than a unit of bikes but have a few things going for them.

1) With a warboss a nob bikers can be classed as troops and hold objectives.
2) Using the pain boss means you have a far more survivable unit. 2 wounds and +5 invulnerable with FNP to back those up. *
3) If you going to face a lot of marines well worth taking a war banner and hitting them on 3s in CC.
4) With a normal bike nob you limited to one special close assault weapon for the nob, in the nob mob you can take a couple of PK's and back them up with a few big choppas. which are cheap and still make decent cc weapons against most tanks.

*Even if FNP has been downgraded in 5th. I used to find it funny to take a lascannon hit on my biker warboss and then have the painboy patch him up.



I only limited experience in using them in 5th, but 4th they were great, and most of the fundamentals of their usage have not been changed in the new rules. Stay away from any uber enemy close combat unit, and attack everything else with them. They plough through enemies meqs, teks and vehicles with ease. Also they tend to draw a lot of firepower in the first 2 turns that really should be going else where. I love lascanonns going after my bikes then. Usually means my truk boys will still have their truks long enough to bail out and charge home.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

From playing against them I have found that they are bullet magnets simply because of how much damage they can do to anything. The only thing that I can think of that you need to worry about with them are str8 or higher weapons with low AP. Double toughness weapons take out one bike per failed save not one wound, I need to point this out to my buddy that plays orks as we are both learning 5th ed together

Leinad


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Nob bikers with a pain boy can be army killers. It was always fun to watch your opponent wet himself when when the boss and Nob biker would just run through the whole army. Regular bikers just can't pack the punch that Nobs can for the small numbers. 

I have found the best thing to do is have the Nob and boss bikers but also have screening units or units that your opponent if they ignore those as well will pay the price. I have found deffkoptas really good for this. Their scout move and twin linked rokkits are good at hitting troops or tanks really hard. Others like to use trukk boyz or buggies with twin linked rokkits but I think the koptas and nob bikers just have that killer combo. Because if they ignore the koptas you are going to rokkit them to death and if they shoot at the koptas well the nobs are going to rip everything to pieces and if they split the fire they probably won't kill anything.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I've seen nob bikers swing either way on the fence on this one. When my massive templar squad got assaulted, it was bad, but a few swings of power weapons later and a mass of attacks, and the nobs melted decently. But that was against a very killy CC unit.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmmm, very good points all around, I guess my question would need to be,

Can you justify the increase in points for them, or is it better to simply field regular warbikes and more boyz?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I strongly believe that the strength in Ork armies are numbers. 
Ive played vs a 10 bikernobz+warbozz army twice recently, the player wanted practice for a tourney. There's scarecly anything else in those armies, he had full stormbuys and full lootas with bigmek, 3 killers, 1 big kan, 2 battulwagonz on 2k pts. Game 2 he actually had a wounded warbozz left, game 1 ended befor we started rolling to see if the game ended...

Id spare myself the problem and cash from making such an unit, its a one trick pony. Nowdays all players thats been around a bit have ridden the pony and knows when to kick its legs. Go for more boys, they are a safe bet. Sure the pony might work once in a while, boys on the other hand are always reliable


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

Crimzzen said:


> Can you justify the increase in points for them, or is it better to simply field regular warbikes and more boyz?





MaidenManiac said:


> I strongly believe that the strength in Ork armies are numbers.


The strength of orks is your theme, not always numbers. More than many armies, especially the marines, with orks you need to think what you would like to do, and then build your army around that. 

Saying that though the above list taking a rough guess leaves him around 300 points left over for troops, may not been even that if he put all the bells and whistles on his other army choices, which is not enough. Orks should always fill out their 6 troop slots in armies above 1200 points. 

A 10 bikernobz+warbozz is too big a unit, unless you talking apoc size games.
For nob bikers, I field between 5 and, at the very most, 8. Not only because a biker nob mob of maximum size makes it hard to make their points back. one thing that is rarely mentioned is size. Ork bikes are big, its hard a lot of times to move a 11 strong bike force across the table easily and get them to all hit in hth in the first round of close combat.

So are they worth it is your question? I think they are when used in the right ork army. The above example may look pretty but it very ineffective. HMmmmm come to think of it MM is right about strength in numbers but perhaps not the way he meant (though he might have). The above example the army has two isolated units hitting early, a bunch of units strung out in the middle of the board, and a couple back at the start. It is giving the opposing player time to kill off the army in detail. If you going to use bikes make sure you have multiple other units that will hit the enemy the same time. truk boys, storm boys etc etc. Give them too many targets to deal with them all.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

That was indeed my point Flakey k:
Oh missed the q on "other" units at first Flakey. The simple answer is no, there were no other ones :scare:

If you carefully stitch a small unit of Nobbikerz into a working Ork list they can be usefull, but that army must include alot of other "attention drawing units" too(as said). My opponents army was totally without synnergy and ofc it didnt work, apparently(but not suprizingly) it didnt work on the tourney either. When the swiss-pairing(after initial wins) gave him rutinated opponents he got raped the rest of the games :fuck:


----------

